# Australians moving to Dubai



## Germanyexpat (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi All,

I am an Australian passport holder and planning to relocate to Dubai and my current company is helping me to relocate there. I hope to have a relocation package. Few facts

I have a apartment which I pay a mortgage of 1700 AUD per month in sydney
Kids to go local public school
Wife not working
I am able to save 3k aud monthly.
I have 3 kids 9 years, 7 and 4. All going to school

in Dubai
1. I would like enrol my kids into ais.ae StackPath. Any body has any comments how is this school ?






Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Germanyexpat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an Australian passport holder and planning to relocate to Dubai and my current company is helping me to relocate there. I hope to have a relocation package. Few facts
> 
> ...


There are lots of threads on cost of living but without some context its difficult to accurately comment other than obvious parts that jump out at me. There are so many variables based on expectations and presumably wanting to match your current lifestyle.

The cost of your housing will very much depend on the community that you wish or choose to live in, that will somewhat depend on your current lifestyle and expectations 90k for a ‘good’ 3 bed villa might be a stretch But depends on what you mean by ‘good’. Choice of school and where you are based for work will also perhaps be a factor in your choice of housing unless you want a long commute to one or the other.

Schooling I can’t comment on for budget but what is the reason you have chosen that school ?

Utilities you might be a little under budget but again that will depend on choice of housing. A family of 5 in a large 3 bed villa can rack up a significant DEWA bill in the summer months assuming you use AC.

Any reason you factor in doctor visits if your company are giving you medical insurance for everyone ?

Likewise flights unless these are on top of your provided flights ?

Many items on your list will be dictated by your available income and /or allowances (choice of car, what you do in leisure time, where you shop, what activities your kids do associated with school etc etc )

I assume you haven’t yet got a concrete offer and I assume your proposed move to Germany didn’t happen ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
The school that you have mentioned above is not in Dubai - it’s in Sharjah.
If you intend to live in Dubai - then depending on where you live, the school run in the morning could take 2 to 3 hours with the same in the afternoon.
Traffic between Sharjah and Dubai is extremely busy - especially during peak times.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Germanyexpat (Dec 2, 2018)

UKMS said:


> There are lots of threads on cost of living but without some context its difficult to accurately comment other than obvious parts that jump out at me. There are so many variables based on expectations and presumably wanting to match your current lifestyle.
> 
> The cost of your housing will very much depend on the community that you wish or choose to live in, that will somewhat depend on your current lifestyle and expectations 90k for a ‘good’ 3 bed villa might be a stretch But depends on what you mean by ‘good’. Choice of school and where you are based for work will also perhaps be a factor in your choice of housing unless you want a long commute to one or the other.
> 
> ...


Based on my research, this is the best Australian school so far. OK Got it, let me more into DEWA bill. This based on the insurance per month 500 for all just in case. Flights economy should be fine. 

No I do not have an offer hence doing my research. I think as long as my kids education is covered to lets say 80% I should be ok with 35k. what say ? anything else i need to add like emirates id renewal ? per year ?


----------



## Germanyexpat (Dec 2, 2018)

UKMS said:


> There are lots of threads on cost of living but without some context its difficult to accurately comment other than obvious parts that jump out at me. There are so many variables based on expectations and presumably wanting to match your current lifestyle.
> 
> The cost of your housing will very much depend on the community that you wish or choose to live in, that will somewhat depend on your current lifestyle and expectations 90k for a ‘good’ 3 bed villa might be a stretch But depends on what you mean by ‘good’. Choice of school and where you are based for work will also perhaps be a factor in your choice of housing unless you want a long commute to one or the other.
> 
> ...



I agree - no do not have an offer but trying to coming up with a range. No germany did not work out. Because thats best Australian school I think in uae and I might stay not more than 5 years and will come back so Australian school seem a good fit.


Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The school that you have mentioned above is not in Dubai - it’s in Sharjah.
> If you intend to live in Dubai - then depending on where you live, the school run in the morning could take 2 to 3 hours with the same in the afternoon.
> Traffic between Sharjah and Dubai is extremely busy - especially during peak times.
> ...


Thanks. I thought its opposite direction, from Dubai to Sharjah and Sharjah to Dubai on off speak timings should be as normal as other areas traffic ? isnt ? Can you please explain more ?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Germanyexpat said:


> I agree - no do not have an offer but trying to coming up with a range. No germany did not work out. Because thats best Australian school I think in uae and I might stay not more than 5 years and will come back so Australian school seem a good fit.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I thought its opposite direction, from Dubai to Sharjah and Sharjah to Dubai on off speak timings should be as normal as other areas traffic ? isnt ? Can you please explain more ?


You thought wrong about the Dubai to Sharjah traffic there isn’t a particularly good or bad way in my experience..... if it’s busy it’s busy.

Where is the company based ? 

Plenty of Australian kids do well at many other schools in Dubai.


----------



## Germanyexpat (Dec 2, 2018)

UKMS said:


> You thought wrong about the Dubai to Sharjah traffic there isn’t a particularly good or bad way in my experience..... if it’s busy it’s busy.
> 
> OK noted.
> 
> ...


Comp


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

The only thing I can guide you on is that I know 3 Australian families who have been perfectly happy with their kids going through English curriculum schools in Dubai. 

Have you considered living in Sharjah and commuting to work ? assuming the address you have given for the company is where you’ll be based ? If it’s just the head office and you are working elsewhere then you could end up working anywhere in Dubai as they appear to support ENBD. 

Out of interest how far down the road of getting a job offer are you ? ..... or is this simply something you are thinking about ?


----------



## Germanyexpat (Dec 2, 2018)

UKMS said:


> The only thing I can guide you on is that I know 3 Australian families who have been perfectly happy with their kids going through English curriculum schools in Dubai.
> 
> Have you considered living in Sharjah and commuting to work ? assuming the address you have given for the company is where you’ll be based ? If it’s just the head office and you are working elsewhere then you could end up working anywhere in Dubai as they appear to support ENBD.
> 
> Out of interest how far down the road of getting a job offer are you ? ..... or is this simply something you are thinking about ?


Thank you much. 
Which school is it ? 

I like the idea at least kids will not suffer.. Can you guide me with the school names and where they are staying ? 

I will be negotiating the offer once I have project assigned to me which is 99.9% there. I will be working in ENBD office as a senior consultant I got to know that company will not be offering any housing and education allowance so upon calculation I need at least 50K or hard fix 45k


----------



## Germanyexpat (Dec 2, 2018)

OK so offer is with me. I have narrowed down the options:

School Gems founder albarsha ( good rating and cheap)
Residence JVC or springs ( 2 bed room villa) 80K.
OR JVC apartments 

My budget for schooling for three kids fees .. grade 5, grade 3 and FS1 ( 120K max)
housing 80K max

Second option
Horizon 

3rd option
???

friends saying British school will be good for kids. 

One thing I found that they are not offering annual tickets and not even fare. They are saying just salary, insurance and visa. 

Visa is under process and employer saying that I will get visa and I need to bring my family to UAe on visit and then process permanent visa. 

thoughts/suggestions


----------



## Germanyexpat (Dec 2, 2018)

Looking for Prado or Fortuner any good deals ? any furniture deals ?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Germanyexpat said:


> OK so offer is with me. I have narrowed down the options:
> 
> School Gems founder albarsha ( good rating and cheap)
> Residence JVC or springs ( 2 bed room villa) 80K.
> ...


My thoughts

JVC or springs to Sharjah is a long commute.
Make sure that family visa and medical is firmly in your contract ..... don’t bring them on a visit visa if not (unless you are happy to fund it all) 

Factor in additional school expenses over and above fees .... there is a fair amount not included. 

additional thought ..... you are a bit premature asking for cars and furniture for sale ..... may lead people not to take you seriously


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Germanyexpat said:


> OK so offer is with me. I have narrowed down the options:
> 
> School Gems founder albarsha ( good rating and cheap)
> Residence JVC or springs ( 2 bed room villa) 80K.
> ...


I went and looked at the GEM Founders school and like it and the people, it didn't work out for my child as they didn't have 9th grade at the time (too new). 

Most management level packages cover at least your tickets and usually family (up to 2 kids) and housing, these guys seem to be really cutting back. 

If you are looking for an example, here are my benefits:
Salary + yearly bonus (over 50k per month)
Rent up to AED150,000 per year (this gets me a nice 3 bedroom apartment but boy did I get lucky)
Vehicle + expenses
Annual flight tickets, business class for myself and family
65% of education fees
Premium health insurance for myself, family is at my expense
They pay my visa fees, I am responsible for my families visa. 

I do OK here but am certainly not getting rich from my salary, Dubai can be expensive although we don't spend nearly 5000 a month on food for three of us. Your mobile phone package will be about 100 per month each line by the way, my internet and TV package is about 280 a month with a land line also.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Germanyexpat said:


> OK so offer is with me. I have narrowed down the options:
> 
> School Gems founder albarsha ( good rating and cheap)
> Residence JVC or springs ( 2 bed room villa) 80K.
> ...


just to add ..... it sounds like you have accepted the offer if your visa is under process ? On that basis there is nothing further for you to negotiate with them ..... is that correct ? .... what did you finally accept ?


----------



## Germanyexpat (Dec 2, 2018)

Sorry about that  


XDoodlebugger said:


> I went and looked at the GEM Founders school and like it and the people, it didn't work out for my child as they didn't have 9th grade at the time (too new).
> 
> Most management level packages cover at least your tickets and usually family (up to 2 kids) and housing, these guys seem to be really cutting back.
> 
> ...


Great thanks. I also like gems founder. So I am putting kids into the school. Apart from no tickets, I found these clauses very bad. I am not sure what to do ? 

The Company can terminate this contract at any time by giving one-month notice.
You can terminate this contract at any time by giving three-months’ notice.
During the probation period, the notice required by the Company to terminate the contract is
two-weeks.
If for whatever reason, you terminate this contract within 6 months of joining, you agree to
reimburse the company for all recruitment related costs.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Germanyexpat said:


> Sorry about that
> 
> 
> Great thanks. I also like gems founder. So I am putting kids into the school. Apart from no tickets, I found these clauses very bad. I am not sure what to do ?
> ...


Hi,
The last paragraph is against UAE labour law!
No company can charge an employee for their recruitment costs - either up front or retrospectively.
The notice periods and termination details are also prescribed in UAE labour law - and depend on whether you will be on a limited or unlimited contract (so you need to ask your future employer which contract you will be on).
Many companies put all sorts of fancy things in their contracts - but in the end it’s the UAE labour law that counts.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Germanyexpat (Dec 2, 2018)

Great. They said its unlimited but how would I find it out ? they said after 2 years visa will be renewed. how does the 3 months notice period will work ? I am worried if something happens I wont be able to leave the job and join another one. 
They are not offering annual tickets Full medical insurance
Tickets from here. 
Cargo
hotel only for 15 days


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Germanyexpat said:


> Great. They said its unlimited but how would I find it out ? they said after 2 years visa will be renewed. how does the 3 months notice period will work ? I am worried if something happens I wont be able to leave the job and join another one.
> They are not offering annual tickets Full medical insurance
> Tickets from here.
> Cargo
> hotel only for 15 days


It is the law to provide health insurance for yourself.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Germanyexpat said:


> OK so offer is with me. I have narrowed down the options:


Any mention of a bonus? My long time friend here says he has friends in banking here that do not receive a high salary but the bonuses are huge.


----------

